# Max



## RileyDog0816 (Jan 9, 2022)

In another lifetime I was a professional photographer and then I got sick and tired of the spoiled, stuck up, self-centered, selfish brats who thought that they were "owed something" that the agencies were sending me and I pulled back from photographing but that doesn't mean that I still don't take photos, I just take a different kind of photo. Now a lot of the photos that I take are taken at Animal Shelters and Animal Rescue events to help stray and surrendered Dogs and Cats find loving, furever homes.

With that said I have bunches of photos of Dogs that have been a part of my life over the years and here is one of my most recent Dog, Max that I am very proud of. I apologize for the distractions in the background but like most Dogs Max just wants to hang out. Every time he takes a good pose and I go to get my cell phone he breaks the pose to come and see what I am up to but I got him this time. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice. Brooks trained photographer here who mostly photographs my dogs now. It took a long time for me to enjoy photography again after I stopped doing it for a living.


----------

